# Hairs sent in. Take a guess at what she'll test as. :D



## Tabathameredith (Jun 12, 2013)

What a beautiful horse, I a going to guess champagne


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

100% MUTANT!! :wink:

I have no idea, but I do know that she is super cute!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope it doesn't take long to get the results. She looks like a palomino with the eyes of a champagne horse. Tell the truth, you had a cornea transplant done on her, didn't you. ------> Just kidding, but it is an unusual combo.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmm... is that a dorsal stripe ? and is that leg barring on her hind leg near the hock ? I would call her a yellow dun . But you did not test for dun . 
I will say no to Pearl and no to Pali.


----------



## NevCowgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Not completely sure what to guess hmm.. I do however know that those are some intensely gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She's beautiful! I also thought it looked like a dorsal stripe but probably just counter shading.

I'm going to guess either champagne or mutant  Haha.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I love her eyes - they are a gorgeous colour. I'm not sure on the colour but Ill take a stab and say champagne.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not seeing pink skin or freckles, so I'm going to go against the grain and say palomino.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going with palomino.

No freckling so I don't think champagne. I also don't think dun - the dorsal doesn't look dun to me, it looks counter shading. 

She probably isn't pearl either. Pearl on its own does nothing, double pearl creates an even dilution, so the mane and tail are the same colour as the body. Pearl and cream together make a pseudo-double-dilute, so a horse that looks cremello or perlino or smoky cream.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah the pearl was to cover the bases to be honest. I don't think she is pearl either. She is not a dun she has counter shading I can settle that debate with 100% certainty  no test needed. 

And to play devils advocate this mare tested positive for champagne and her and joy are quite similar.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redandrae420 (Jun 12, 2013)

She has champange eyes and a palomino coat i'd go with palomino


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Joy has a big booty and it casts a bit of a shadow down her midline and she also seems to have counter shading. She also since she is a darker pally you can see in person she has sabino ticking throughout her coat. 

Joys bum









Jackpot the dunskins bum for comparison








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Double post


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Palomino.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm totally interested in seeing what she tests as! 
My horse is the gold buckskin who has the one gold with green eye and the other blue and dark amber eye.
Have been meaning to get him tested (will probably come back as "alien species" I'm sure) and I may hit you up for info!

No guesses from me on her, just insanely curious.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too! My theory is that she isn't a typical champagne like the one I posted above or the cream gene diluted the iris a lot. I've seen where it can make eyes a dark brownish gold but these eyes are bright but pale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm also going to guess champagne, just because I've never seen eyes like that on any cream dilute.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the guesses they are fun to read. I am very excited to see the results. It doesn't matter what color she is I love her all the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The comparison mare you posted has some pretty easy to spot mottling around her muzzle and eyes though, whereas Joy doesn't.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is true I don't disagree with you. Champagne association told me it was like impossible to have a muzzle even that dark on a gold champagne though on the comparison horse. I honestly thought she was pretty neat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*gorgeous*

Whatever she is, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I am in the palomino camp. I have seen a buckskin with the same color eyes as Joy has, except one of his had some blue in it too as I recall.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I am, as her owner and color genetics enthusiest, believe she is a palomino as well. My theory that I've thought about is she has a modifier which allows her more freedom of expression with her cream gene causing the iris of the eyes and her skin to become more diluted than the norm. Just a theory without any real scientific basis but it sounds good to me  but hey testing is fun anyways kinda like solving a mystery. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

when do you expect the results ?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sometime this week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hurray I got an email saying my test sample has been recieved so hopefully within the few days we will know for sure! I also talked to a professor who is studying tiger eyes in Paso Fino's, some of you other color lovers know who I'm talking about I'm sure. She said she was interested in getting a genetic sample from Joy so she get's to be apart of a genetic study as well which is pretty cool. I'll update as soon as I get emailed the results!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember a couple years ago in AQHA's magazine one of the editors was at a world show spotted a horse that looked like a palomino but had a gold eye. They had asked the owner/rider what colour he was, and the person said "I have no notion what colour he is, but he sure is a good horse!". And it seemed that nobody at AQHA could figure out his colour either.
I'm soo excited to see what yours turns out to be!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She is negative for champagne and pearl which means she's a mutant palomino lol







. I actually find this outcome more interesting becuase we have an unknown as far as to what can cause such skin and iris dilution with the cream gene. What are you guy's thoughts????


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think eye color is understood well in general. I have seen blacks and browns with much paler than expected eyes (golden brown) and as I said before a buckskin with the same color eyes as your girl. I think it will beyond my lifetime (and I'm only in my early 30's) before we understand all that there is about color genetics.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah it's not. But her hairs are going to a professor studying diluted eye colors in horses so she can contribute to the future of equine genetics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> She is negative for champagne and pearl which means she's a mutant palomino lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm…..very intriguing. :think: 




Tryst said:


> I am in the palomino camp. I have seen a buckskin with the same color eyes as Joy has, except one of his had some blue in it too as I recall.


Not sure if you are talking about my horse. 
It is hard to see in this pic because of the camera flash and his eyelid, but it is pale icy green at the top as well, with just a little tad of pastel yellow/gold. (This is how it appears to the naked eye anyway)
Over all, his eye appears paler in person than it does in pics.

His other eye is half dark amber and half blue.


----------

